# Look 555 vs trek 5200



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

HI All
I am really thinking hard about getting a new carbon bike and am wondering if any of you have gone from a Trek 5200 to a Look, specifically the 555. I am wondering about certain the atributes of the bike as follows

overall road feel, will the look feel more "alive" than the 5200

Stiffness, will the Look be as stiff in the bottem bracket as the 5200. 

Paint Quality overall finish better than the Trek?

Will the 555 be stiffer than the new Madone another chioce that I am looking at.

I found what looks like a good deal on a 555, they want 3250 for an ultegra 20/30 build with mavic k ssl. Is this a good deal? Thanks for any replys


----------



## magio (Jun 22, 2005)

I got the 555 frame and i realy like it! I had a 461 before that one and i feel the 555 is "much" stiffer than than the 461, so its a fantastic sprinter. 

The painting is exelent LOOK quality!

I havent tried the 5200 so i cant say anything about it.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Your Deal...*

I found what looks like a good deal on a 555, they want 3250 for an ultegra 20/30 build with mavic k ssl. Is this a good deal? Thanks for any replys[/QUOTE]


$3250 looks like a nice deal. So, it's Ultegra 10 and includes the saddle, post, stem, and bar?
Where?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I saw the price in the latest colorado cyclist catalog. I spend alot of time with it on my throne. The Ksyrium ssc sl that is really pushing it over the edge for me.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

rollinrob said:


> I saw the price in the latest colorado cyclist catalog. I spend alot of time with it on my throne. The Ksyrium ssc sl that is really pushing it over the edge for me.


Well the main differences between these bikes in terms of performance need to be outlined, Look's new carbon lugs are phenomenal, they have revolutionized lug technology and turn this bike into bike with few competitors,
the lugs, matched with HM carbon tubes allow for maximum vertical compliance while still being very stiff laterally,
i own a 555 and the bike handles outstanding, the 30 or so hr's it take to hand make each one of these frames is apparent when you tak e your hands off the bar at 60km/h without thinking twice

best of all don't forget that you get agruably the best fork in the world, HSC 5, lightest stength to weight of any fork in the world

there are lots of reviews at www.cyclingnews.com on Look products, see what they say

saw them here: very well priced
www.labicicletta.com


----------



## mt.biker (May 6, 2004)

The 5200 is a nice ride, tends to be on the softer side though. Never ridden a 555 but they look very nice.


----------

